# Exo Terra Canopy Ledges and Cave



## Bozclan (Oct 18, 2014)

I would like to know if anyone has had any issues with the Exo Terra range of canopy dishes, caves and elevated outcrops that are supplied with the self adhesive brackets? I have installed five of these items over the past couple of weeks and three have fallen off which could have killed my reptiles if they had been on or under them. Each time the sticky pad was left on the glass and had come away from the bracket. Hagen who produce these say that this is an isolated incident but I have had reports that other have had the same issue so I would be interested to hear from you it you have had any problems with them or know why this may have happened? 

This is my first post so I apologize if its in the wrong place!


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi this is the correct place enjoy the site 

i had only just seen these items a few days ago and was thinking of getting some but this is putting me off think i will get some magnet ones


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought one of the canopy dishes the other day and they're surprisingly heavy to just rely on a bracket stuck to the side. I opted to wedge mine in with a branch rather than stick it.


----------



## Bozclan (Oct 18, 2014)

Hagen have now collected these from me and are going to look into the reason they have failed in this way so I will let you know what the outcome is. My research suggests that a lot of people have had them fall off at some point but all Exo Terra/Hagen seem to say is that people aren't installing them correctly but i know i did. I hope they change the design to magnets as the ledges and dishes look really nice.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

any update on what exo terra did for you mate?


----------



## MrHobbsReptileMan (Dec 25, 2014)

Any update? Both my elevated outcrop and hide have come away from the side.

It's lucky not to have injured any of animals :/


----------



## jussy27 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just come off phone from hagen.
They have advised out of all the ledges that been sent in and all the ones tested by them, they can only get 1 of them to fall off. If the sticky pad comes away from the glass it's down to installation failure if it comes away from bracket then yes it's a fault. Apparently you have to clean the glass and dry the glass leave for 30 mins to 24 hours before placing the ledge onto the bracket have very little humidity and makes sure there is no air bubbles between sticky pad and glass. 
Really can't believe how dumb they are. I've had 3 now fall off. 
1st time they said it's a bad batch. I then waited 3 weeks and got another one lasted 2 days and dropped off again. 
I really think people need to start kicking up a fuss about this. This is clearly putting reptiles in danger yet they ain't prepared to change how these are fixed to terrariums. :censor:


----------



## MrHobbsReptileMan (Dec 25, 2014)

I gave full description of how I cleaned the glass, what with, and how it was fitted and pictures. They said I'd done everything correctly and it maybe down to the way the sticky pad was fitted in the hook. They've offered to replace the parts for free


----------



## jussy27 (Oct 6, 2010)

They should be redesigning the attaching element as it's clear there is an issue here. Prevention rather than cure.


----------



## MrHobbsReptileMan (Dec 25, 2014)

jussy27 said:


> They should be redesigning the attaching element as it's clear there is an issue here. Prevention rather than cure.


I agree I've seen some people on other sites have had issues with the mounting as the mounting sticky pad doesn't reach the glass as the back of the ledge/hide isnt flat (the hook isnt level with the outer edge) or its too 'flush' to make contact.

I solved the issue by using 2 b&q cable tie mounts and looping two cable ties through. There is more movement than the hook but I didn't have any reptile safe sealant/adhesive to 'glue' the hook on.

Btw the b&q bits are also great for mounting hanging plants when the suction cups die.


----------



## Bozclan (Oct 18, 2014)

I got a full refund from Swell Reptiles who were great in helping me out with this. 

Mike at Exo Terra customer services has ignored my emails requesting an update on the reason for these items failing so I do not want to buy them again because of the risk to my reptiles. Its a real shame as I like the products and by simply changing the design to a magnet they would be safe and easy to move about the terrarium.


----------



## MrHobbsReptileMan (Dec 25, 2014)

I've found that magnetic ledges are pretty good, unfortunately they don't sell the pet tech magnaturals over here. Less chance of failure, mines not fallen off yet and its been up a week unlike the exo terra :/


----------



## itswilko (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe a bit of silcone wud help keep them on ?


----------

